# 'Shock as arrow is shot through bonnet of car'



## Esioul (Apr 9, 2004)

'Shock as arrow is shot through bonnet of car

'A Motorist had a shock when he discovered a three-foor arrow had been fired through the bonnet of his car

'Sgt A- G- of -shire police, said: "If someone is carrying a bow and arrow around in E- at that time on a Saturday evening surely someone would have seen them. This is an unusual crime and we want to hear from the public if they saw something suspicious."'

I want this for a story, it's cracking me up. What do you think?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 9, 2004)

Is this a real story?? I just rana  check on BBC online and couldn't find anything immediately - though they don't actually put every story they cover online.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 9, 2004)

Nope, it's only very local news that was in the local rag. Apparently, true, and dated April 8th, not 1st. I'm quite taken with it anyway- I reckon it was the Oliver Cromwell Reanactment society, or maybe the Roman one. And I think the local private school teaches archery, so it could be them. When were crossbows invented???


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd have to look it up - but I've got a feeling that the crossbow originated in China. I believe it moved to Europe in the late Middle Ages - and was denounced by the Papacy. Why? Because it empowered the untrained peasant with the ability to kill trained noblemen.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 9, 2004)

Hmm. Hmm, that cuts out the Roman Enactment society. The piucture shows it was done quite cleverly, right in the middle of the bonnet, so they maybe knew what  they were doing. God knows why they were doing it.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Apr 15, 2004)

The Greeks invented primitive crossbows in the 4th century BC, don't suppose you have any Hellenistic societies running about in -shire?


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 15, 2004)

Romans had  crossbows, but I think they may have been used for stone-throwing. Now if it had been a ballista...


----------

